# Error: unable to mount /tmpfs on /run (SOLUCIONADO)

## malariax

Tengo un problema que de momento no he sabido solucionar. Cuando inicio linux con el kernel 3.4.9, no tengo ningún problema, sin embargo con los nuevos kernels 3.6.x me sale el siguiente error al inicio: 

```
* unable to mount /tmpfs on /run
```

A partir de ahí el sistema deja de funcionar correctamente y no soy capaz de entrar en el escritorio Gnome. Tengo la siguiente opción incluida en el kernel 

```
Device Drivers --->

      Generic Driver Options --->

         Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev
```

Last edited by malariax on Thu Oct 25, 2012 2:50 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cohone

Tienes habilitado en el kernel el soporte para tmpfs?

creo que es aquí (aunque ahora no puedo comprobarlo):

```
File systems  --->

     Pseudo filesystems  --->

          [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)
```

Pon el /etc/fstab porque me mosquea un poco lo de /tmpfs, no debería ser solo tmpfs?, sin la /?

Saludos

----------

## malariax

 *cohone wrote:*   

> Tienes habilitado en el kernel el soporte para tmpfs?
> 
> creo que es aquí (aunque ahora no puedo comprobarlo):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Muchas gracias has dado en el clavo, yo además por si acaso he activado también las siguientes opciones:

```
File systems  --->

     Pseudo filesystems  --->

          [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

          [*]   Tmpfs POSIX Access Control Lists                                   

           -*-   Tmpfs extended attributes
```

Por si alguien lee este post, me gustaría concretar que esta incidencia me ha ocurrido en una de mis tantas actualizaciones (emerge -uDN world) sobre la rama inestable de los paquetes para AMD64.

Muy agradecido.

----------

## cohone

```
POSIX Access Control Lists
```

 Es necesario si vas a usar ACLs para dar permisos (con getfacl y setfacl), para un uso normal de permisos, con chown, chgrp y chmod, creo que no es necesario. 

Tampoco pasa nada por tenerlo, además creo que hay que montar el filesystem con la opción acl, no se si lo hace por defecto.

Saludos

----------

